# Help with Investment



## addictive_mate (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi There,

I am currently in early 30's and would like to get into real-estate investment business. I currently earn $100,000/ year and have saved up around 1,50,000 to invest in real-estate. I am thinking of either buying a land somewhere in Brampton(I live in Brampton) and then construct a house and sell it. Is is a good idea to do it at this time. Please note that one of my good friends is a builder so he can help with building. Or am I better of using that money as down payment and then go on the property ladder by buying another property by showing a positive cash flow I will have from rental income?

Please kindly guide! any help is appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

So many snide remarks come to mind. Where is the emoticon for zipping my lip?


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

I think you should research this forum....there are endless threads in regards to your question. As general as your question is, everyone will provide a different answer. Ask yourself what your goal and objective is in all this. You will see that there are a multitude of scenarios and discussions in regards to your situation.


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

Real estate is a multi-headed monster but if you're in your 30s, and particularly if you're single, consider the idea of buying an existing home, build a suite in the basement (or find a house with existing suite), moving into the suite, and then renting the upstairs.

You should be cash flowing enough to eliminate or nearly eliminate the mortgage and you'll have a free or nearly free place to stay. That will free up a lot of cash for investing in more real estate, or anything else you may wish to do.

The point behind this advice is that real estate can be daunting. Everyone has some ideas and experience. Learn what you can. It takes years. Like stocks, not all real estate projects are winners. You have to step carefully because there are landmines. Worse than stocks, you need to figure out what will fit into your life. I think real estate is not appropriate for most people and the earnings are not on the level you see on TV. Reality TV is just theater. Real estate is good for some people, though. You might be just such a person.

... but you're always going to need a place to stay and houses with suites command a premium.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I purchased two lots 7 years ago\\

One at 26 acres
One at 100 acres
Paid cash,property is my retirement home will not sell,will leave for sons

Take the cash and buy CAR.un and live,just rent and you can move if you want,get married and have lots of children,happy wife happy life


----------



## Durise (May 16, 2016)

I think you need to take some time for thinking. You might know that it's not so easy to earn money and if you lost the money anyhow its might be painful for you.


----------

